# Recent turnings



## jclark58 (Aug 15, 2007)

I've been putting my PM 3520B through its paces since acquiring it back at the beginning of May.  Below is some of my recently completed work.  Feel free to critique.





17.75" Diameter and 5.5" deep Mesquite bowl with slightly curly figure.  Harvested locally from trees cut down by city maintenance workers with IAP members Vick and Dubdrvrkev.




18" Diameter and 1" deep African Sumac platter with intense curly figure.  Harvested locally from trees being demolished to make way for development with IAP members Vick and Dubdrvrkev.




16.75" across the points and 3.5" deep Palo Verde winged bowl.  Harvested locally from trees being demolished for freeway expansion.  Left sitting in my garage for 18 months, during which time it spalted and was infested with bugs.




3.25" Diameter and 1.75" deep Box Elder Burl lidded box with lattice top.  Inspired by the work of Hans Finsterwalder and Hans Weissflog.

Thanks for looking
Jason


----------



## Rudy Vey (Aug 15, 2007)

I like the box a lot, but all is great stuff!! Did you make your own eccentric chuck for the lid??


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Aug 15, 2007)

Great looking bowls there!  They're all awesome but man, that winged one...  wow!


----------



## rando81 (Aug 15, 2007)

Really like the winged bowl , great job


----------



## jclark58 (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks alot Rudy, Rando, and Brew.  I lost count of the hours spent with various dental picks cleaning out the bug holes.

Rudy,  I haven't taken the time to make an eccentric chuck yet.  I plan to build one based on the one Hans Finsterwalder uses but figured out how to do this one without any special tools or jigs.  If there's enough interest I could probably put together a tutorial.

Jason


----------



## Kalai (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi Jason, great work, I like them all, aloha.

Chris[8D]
Kalai.


----------



## penhead (Aug 16, 2007)

Beautiful wood, great design, and awesome work....and tutorials are _always_ appreciated  []


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 16, 2007)

All gorgeous, love the box top!


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 16, 2007)

Beautiful work, Jason... all of it! I'm not sure I could pick a favorite. Each has it's own zap that draws the eye to detail. Splendid, truly splendid!


----------



## NavyDiver (Aug 16, 2007)

Excellent work!  I really like the lidded box!


----------



## LEAP (Aug 16, 2007)

Very nice work, I'm not sure which I like best they are all impressive.


----------



## vick (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice looking pieces Jason.  Can't wait to see the box in person.


----------



## BigRob777 (Aug 21, 2007)

Holy Smokes,
Those are terrific.  I love the sumac platter and that curl is intense.
Thanks for sharing,
Rob


----------



## underdog (Aug 22, 2007)

I'd love to see the tutorial.


----------

